# Witch bird dog is the best breed?



## BigHorn (Aug 15, 2009)

I am looking to start bird hunting and I want to buy the best dog I can to start training. Can anyone help with any advice on best breed?


----------



## sage954 (Aug 15, 2009)

*There's only one in GA*

English Pointer  I just happen to have 4 puppies that will be ready for you to take home in 6 weeks.


----------



## zzweims (Aug 15, 2009)

There are good ones and bad ones of every breed.  Consider the breed that appeals to you most (large, small, short hair, long hair, etc), then start contacting breeders.  If you like the breeder and his philosophy, then go visit and watch the parents hunt.  Leave your wallet, wife, and kids at home or those cute pups will melt your hearts and you'll take one home, even if the parents are not what you want.  Good luck.


----------



## letsemwalk (Aug 15, 2009)

i like the calmness of an english setter


----------



## Wood Smoke (Aug 15, 2009)

letsemwalk said:


> i like the calmness of an english setter




Yea, calm is correct and the best part about a setter is that they do something else besides point birds quite well  .... love people, crave attention,  and take up space on your couch!!


----------



## maker4life (Aug 15, 2009)

You trying to get some folks banned ?


----------



## letsemwalk (Aug 15, 2009)

Wood Smoke said:


> Yea, calm is correct and the best part about a setter is that they do something else besides point birds quite well  .... love people, crave attention,  and take up space on your couch!!





priceless


----------



## aaronward9 (Aug 15, 2009)

i have a 1 year old GSP and he has me whipped..  that dog rules me!  he is the most fun dog I have ever had or been around and is the smartest too.  he has a GREAT personality and is one of the easiest dogs to train and play with!!   all dogs, if raised properly, will obey there owner and be loyal to them if they are treated well!  Good luck!

here are a few pics of him!  the first pic is the day we got him and the last pics. is from a few months ago...  i'll get some new ones up when I take some!


----------



## aaronward9 (Aug 15, 2009)

here are a few pics. from just basic retrieving!  i was worried about this when I got a shorthair instead of a lab and boy am I surprised how much he LOVES water!


----------



## letsemwalk (Aug 15, 2009)

here you some pups
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=390698


----------



## maker4life (Aug 15, 2009)

aaronward9 said:


> here are a few pics. from just basic retrieving!  i was worried about this when I got a shorthair instead of a lab and boy am I surprised how much he LOVES water!



I can't hardly keep mine out of the water either . Dang dogs smell like fish .


----------



## Wood Smoke (Aug 15, 2009)

aaronward9 said:


> here are a few pics. from just basic retrieving!  i was worried about this when I got a shorthair instead of a lab and boy am I surprised how much he LOVES water!




Aaron ..... unless you are training that dog to retrieve firewood this winter, GET THAT DOG SOME BUMPERS, Dokkens, or real birds!


----------



## GSP man (Aug 15, 2009)

GSP all the way, some people think they are hyper but mine is asleep on the floor at my feet.  She will hunt all day with no quit and loves the water, swims just as good as my lab.


----------



## John F Hughes (Aug 15, 2009)

French Brittany all the way for pointing and Eng. Cockers for Flushing ....


----------



## Jetjockey (Aug 16, 2009)

First off.  You have to narrow down what you want.  Do you want a closer working dog our a bigger running dog?  Do you want a dog that your gonna leave in a kennel most of the day?  How about temperment?  Some dogs have "soft" personality's and some dogs can take a more harsh tone when training.  As a general rule English Pointers and Setters are going to be bigger ranging dogs then a German Short Hair or Brittany (these are the main 4 pointing breeds).  However, GSP's and Brits are going to be better family dogs and are very good pets that will hunt for you, not for themselves.  Brits are often "soft" dogs that won't take well to a harsh tone when training.  They also do much better when they aren't left in a kennel all day.  They need a lot of attention.  EP's and ES's don't tend to be as soft as Brits, but they don't tend to be as family oriented either.  You can leave an EP or ES in the kennel most of the day and they will do fine.  GSP's are probalby the best "retriever" of the big 4 pointing dogs.

You have to realize that everything I just said is a generalization.  Ive seen small running pointers and HUGE running Brittany's.  It really depends on the litter of pups and their parents.  But, you really can narrow down what you want by making a generalization.  If your gonna leave your dog in the kennel all day I would stay away from a Brit or GSP.  If the dog is going to be a house dog I would lean towards a GSP or Brit and stay away from the EP's or ES's.   The best Field Trail dogs in the world are English Pointers.  They pretty much own the National Field Trial Championships at Ames.  But, its not because they are the best hunting dogs.  Its because an EP can run, and run, and run, and run for hours.  Ames is a 3 hour trial.  A brit or GSP just can't run like an EP for 3 hours.  But, they can run with an EP for an hour.  National Shoot to Retrive (NSTRA) is a pretty big trial circuit where you have 30 minutes on a field of about 40 acres where your dog runs against another dog trying to find the most birds in  a short period of time.  NSTRA still favores dogs that can go like H3!! since they will cover more ground.  A Brittany named Nolan's Last Bullet (Buddy) is the all time NSTRA champion.  No other dog really even comes close.  That says alot about Brits, especially since EP's and ES's probably outnumber Brits almost 10 to 1 on the NSTRA circuit.  If there were more Brits running NSTRA I think you would see Brits winning more then EP's and ES's.  (just my opinion)   IMO Brits are very hard to beat if you want a good family dog the hunts very, very well.  They are the smallest pointing breed and run 30-40lbs. I actually think they are the best of the "pointing" breeds.

If you like "family" hunting dogs also look into the Vizsla!  They are probably the most underated hunting dogs there are.  They are very soft, great family dogs that tend to range like a Brit or GSP.  I absolutely love Vizsla's.  But you have to make sure you get a Vizsla with good hunting pedigree.  Many have been bred for show dogs and they don't have much hunting instinct left.  But when you get one that hunts, they are wonderful dogs.  Good luck!!!


----------



## Murphy (Aug 16, 2009)

And when they tell you that a Vizsla has energy you better believe them Mine has more energy than any lab Ive ever owned. When you read up on them the owners refer to Vizslas as VELCRO dogs you can take that to the bank too 

If you leave any door open even the bathroom you better be prepared for a visit no matter the situation  He is easy going and loves my daughter Has some quirks as all breeds do but I do consider them a great family breed but ya need to do the research and consider what will be best for your situation


----------



## Michael (Aug 16, 2009)

GSP's


----------



## Augustabowhunter (Aug 16, 2009)

Gsp


----------



## hevishot (Aug 16, 2009)

the only real birdogs are English pointers and Setters....if they don't have a tail, don't expect too much from 'em.


----------



## maker4life (Aug 16, 2009)

Look at all them shortailed dogs in the last pic !


----------



## Jetjockey (Aug 16, 2009)

Something tells me those dogs with "tails" can't exactly keep up with those tiny little pointing dogs with tiny little tails.  Heres Buddy's record!  

Total Field Trial Points Ever Earned (Lifetime by a single dog), NSTRA RECORD

Total Field Trial Points Ever Earned, Single Season by a single dog, NSTRA RECORD

32X NSTRA Champion, Most NSTRA Champions Ever Earned by a single dog, NSTRA RECORD

6 X American Field Champion

10  hour first places, 1 hour runner-up (235 dogs)

1997 NSTRA South Carolina Region Elimination (38 dogs), Winner

1997 NSTRA South Carolina Region High Point, Winner

1997 NSTRA Purina Endurance Championship (128 dogs), 3rd place

1998 NSTRA Grand National Invitational Championship (94 dogs), Winner

1998 NSTRA Top Performance Award, Winner

1999 NSTRA Grand National Invitational Championship (94 dogs), Winner

1999 NSTRA South Carolina Region High Point, Runner-up

1999 NSTRA South Carolina Region Elimination (36 dogs), Winner

2000 NSTRA Trial of Champions Championship (235 dogs), Runner-up

2000 NSTRA South Carolina Region High Point, Winner

2000 NSTRA Top Performance Award , Runner-up

2000 NSTRA Kasco Endurance Championship (64 dogs), 4th place

2000 NSTRA Dog of the Year Championship(128 dogs), 3rd place

2000 Quail Unlimited National Gun Dog Champion (The first one held)

2001 NSTRA South Carolina Region Elimination (44 dogs), Winner

2001 NSTRA South Carolina Region High Point, Winner

2001 NSTRA Top Performance Award Winner (set a new record, the only dog to ever break 100 points in a single season, 102pts)

2001 NSTRA Kasco Endurance Championship (64 dogs), 4th place

2002 NSTRA Quail Invitational Championship(128 dogs), Winner

2002 NSTRA South Carolina Region Elimination (48 dogs), Winner

2002 NSTRA South Carolina Region High Point, (Co-Win, tied for first place with Nolan's other dog, 'Brave')

2002 Quail Invitational National Gun Dog Champion (128 dogs)

2002 2nd Runner up, Grand National Championship (128 dogs) (His son Brave won the 2002 Grand National Championship, thus Nolan had two dogs in the winners circle)

2002 Dog of the Year, Third Place

2003 Quail Unlimited, Nestle Purina Dog of the Year Champion, 128 starters

2003 Winner at the Trial of Champions, 199 Starters

2003 Grand National Champion (3 times Grand National Champ)

2004 Quail Unlimited National Champion

FOURTEEN TIMES IN THE FINAL FOUR AT NATIONAL LEVEL FIELD TRIALS

The tail would have only slowed him down!   ;-)


----------



## hevishot (Aug 16, 2009)

field trials and contests are not what makes a good bird dog. Blue ribbons and titles are mean nothing to me..just my opinion...its all in field performance in real life hunts...not been impressed with GSP'S, Britts, weims, etc and have hunted behind them all. Just my experiences...I know all are popular.


----------



## Jetjockey (Aug 16, 2009)

NSTRA duplicates "hunting" more then any other type of trial.   Good NSTRA dogs are good hunting dogs.  Many dogs that don't make good NSTRA dogs get sold to plantations to be good "hunting" dogs.  Ive seen that many, many times.  Ive also seen a lot of good "hunting" dogs, get their buts handed to them when they run against a decent NSTRA dog!  A good NSTRA dog will find more birds then 90% of good hunting dogs!  A good All Age dog will most likely find a lot more birds then a good NSTRA dog simply because they will cover so much more ground in the same period of time!  Once you get to hunt over good trial dogs you will realize why trials exist.  They seperate the good dogs from the great dogs!


----------



## BigHorn (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the input.  Still undecided but looking forward to the future with a good hunting dog of whichever breed I end up choosing.


----------



## Michael (Aug 16, 2009)

Dogs enrich your life so much. My best advice is to get a new dog every 5-6 yrs. That way since dogs average life span is 10-15 yrs, there may be a time when you have 3 dogs, BUT there shouldn't ever be a time when you loose your only dog and risk being so devastated you don't replace it.


----------



## zzweims (Aug 16, 2009)

Here's just my two cents as someone who has owned and trained all of the breeds listed above over the last 40 years:

In no particular order:

English Setter:  best house dog, hands down.  Calm and sweet.  Awesome in the field.  Nothing prettier than a setter on point. Can be soft.  Good natural ability (in general), but you'll need to be patient.  Can be intolerant of the Georgia heat compared to the other breeds.

English Pointer:  Best bird dog, hands down.  Nose, drive, and natural ability to die for.  No problems with the heat.  Easiest to train for bird work.  Good in the house.  Can be relatively aloof.  Can be a bit big running for some.

GSP: Best 'all around' dog.  Not as good as the others in some areas, better in others.  Lots of variety within the breed, so if you want calm, stylish, big run, close run, spastic, etc.  You can find it in the gsp. Just look to see what the breeder produces.  They can be hard headed compared to the others.  Depending on your perspective and training technique, that can be a good thing or a bad thing.

Brittany:  Nice compact size.  Initially, not as good in the house, but they are so little, who cares?  They definately get better with age.  Most I have owned/known had adhd for the first two years.  But after that, they were awesome!

Vizsla:  You will never go to the bathroom alone again if you own one of these.  They MUST be with you as much as possible.  Show them love and guidance and they will do anything you ask of them.  Very smart dogs--which can be either good or bad.


----------



## aaronward9 (Aug 17, 2009)

hevishot said:


> the only real birdogs are English pointers and Setters....if they don't have a tail, don't expect too much from 'em.



why do you say that??  I'm very partial to the GSP, which is what I have, but would like to know your reasoning....

My dog can and will do anything that he has been trained to do and has impressed me very much!  Why is it that since he has a short tail he is inferior to a long-tailed dog?  If the breeder I got him from didn't dock his tail, would he be a better dog?


----------



## Jetjockey (Aug 18, 2009)

aaronward9 said:


> If the breeder I got him from didn't dock his tail, would he be a better dog?




Of course he would.  They automaticlly become inferior dogs when their tails are docked.  Heck, even your dog knows that!  er.. maybe not!!!!!    Just don't tell all of those GSP's and Brits that win numerous NSTRA events, against dogs with tails!  In all honesty Im gonna say it has more to do with the individual dog and breeding then the type of dog.  You can generalize, but thats about it.  I don't think EP's are any better then Brits, GSP's, or EP's.  An EP will run bigger on average.  But you will never convince me they have more drive, better noses, or natural ability then any of the other breeds.  If that were true, an EP would be the all time NSTRA winner.  And like I posted above, its a Brit, not a EP.  That says something when there are so many more EP's then Brits competing in NSTRA.  If I recall,  Walnut Hills has put out some great  GSP's that have competed against and won against EP's as well!


----------



## DROPPINEM (Aug 18, 2009)

Michael said:


> Dogs enrich your life so much. My best advice is to get a new dog every 5-6 yrs. That way since dogs average life span is 10-15 yrs, there may be a time when you have 3 dogs, BUT there shouldn't ever be a time when you loose your only dog and risk being so devastated you don't replace it.



I agree 100%


----------



## zzweims (Aug 19, 2009)

Another suggestion is to go to a training day or event where you can check out multiple breeds at once.  The local NAVHDA chapter trains near you in Covington.  Go to http://navhdaga.org and check their training day schedule. 

On Oct. 2-4 there is an AKC field trial in Wrightsville (sorry, don't know the addy).  

On Oct. 10-11 there is a bird dog challenge trial in McIntyre at Black Creek Plantation http://blackcreeklodge.com 

On Oct. 17-18 there is an akc hunt test near Milledgeville at our farm at http://zzfarms.com

Just show up at any one of these events and talk to folks.  Everyone is happy to brag about their own dog/breed


----------



## Jetjockey (Aug 19, 2009)

zzweims said:


> Just show up at any one of these events and talk to folks.  Everyone is happy to brag about their own dog/breed



Ya, but this is the south.  There is a slight "biased" towards ES's and EP's.   Heck, I'm not sure some guys even know there is hunting dogs without "tails".

All joking aside though, we never saw EP's where I grew up pheasant hunting in Eastern Washington.  Not sure if its because they couldn't handle the cold weather or just because you see mostly labs with a few Brits, GSP's and ES's mixed in.  Labs dominate the bird hunting back home, but I believe its just because so many guys hunt upland as well as geese and ducks.


----------



## catalpa (Aug 19, 2009)

hands down BOYKIN!!!!!!!


----------



## Dirt-Broke (Aug 19, 2009)

I've got to say that we are all about English pointers. It's what we run and breed. I have to say that GSP's are the best all around dog for a house/hunting dog. I will say this, that NSTRA does have some great dogs, and it is supposed to simulate real hunting. Problem is most fields that trials are put on in are barely over 12 acres. That is why close detail ground covering dogs like brits do so well in them. We run some of our dogs in UFTA and NSTRA. They have done really well in them.  

But the bottom line is that these are small fields. If you really want to see how many coveys you have on 500 acres get you a big- chested pointer. They can hunt to cover and stay in your backyard and hunt or blast the whistle and send them 1/2 mile away. Believe me if you haven't ever seen a pointer running wide open, make scent and break his neck to stop and stand as pround as a statue then you don't know what bird huntin' is.   Check out some of our gang.

P.S... We didn't even realize GSP's came with four legs !!

We've got:
1 - Romeo the 3 legged wonder
2 - Maggie's point at 10 weeks old
3- Fancy & Tuff on a guided hunt
4 - The Original Big Dog - - DIESEL
5 - Tuff -pretty as they come


----------



## Jetjockey (Aug 19, 2009)

Not to disagree.  But I'm going to.  Most NSTRA trials are not held in 12 acre fields.  Most are around 40 acres.  The Championships certainly aren't 12 acres.   NSTRA still favores dogs that can run big and cover lots of ground fast.  Saying that it helps small running breeds is simply wrong.  You have a 40 acre field with a small amount of birds.  Dogs are racing against the clock and racing against the other dog.  The fastest, smartest, best hunting dog that finds the most birds is going to win, simple as that.  If a dog doesn't cover enough ground and doesn't have a good nose, its not going to place!       I'm not saying Brits or GSP's are better dogs the an EP, because they aren't, but an EP or Setter is no better then a Brit or GSP either.  It has more to do with individual dogs and breeding rather then breed.  EP's win at Ames every year, and #1 NSTRA dog in history is a Brit.  
The original post was about what dogs are the best hunting breed.  I think the best hunting dogs come from the best litters.  A good litter of EP's will easily outhunt a bad litter of Brits.  Same thing goes for ES's, GSP's, Vizlas, etc.  Find a good breeder with the style of dog you want and you will be happy.  Doesn't matter if its a brit, EP, ES or GSP.  I will put any good Brit or GSP against an EP or setter on a 500 Acre field.  IMO the table doesn't start to shift until you start running big fields.  750-1000+ acres.  Thats where an EP will start to shine.  But then your trialing, and not hunting!


----------



## Canebrake (Aug 21, 2009)

_"Most NSTRA trials are not held in 12 acre fields.  Most are around 40 acres. " _

  I don't disagree with jj's post but that was funny.  

I once read that a good rooster couldn't be a bad color...and the same could be said for any hunting dog.  It is all about the individual and a good bird hunting dog can't be a bad color... or breed!


----------



## zzweims (Aug 21, 2009)

Canebrake said:


> _"Most NSTRA trials are not held in 12 acre fields.  Most are around 40 acres. " _
> 
> I don't disagree with jj's post but that was funny.



You're not the only one who got a chuckle out of it


----------



## Wood Smoke (Aug 21, 2009)

*Big Runnin' dogs*

Here's where we like to let ours run big.        

 It's a little bigger than 12 acres.


----------



## Jetjockey (Aug 22, 2009)

The NSTRA fields I have been too are a lot bigger then 12 acre fields.  I will admit that I haven't been to a lot of the fields in the South.  But the ones I have been to are much bigger.  I can assure you they are much bigger back home in the Northwest.  Dont' get me wrong.  I don't think a 40 acre dog is a big running dog.  But, NSTRA still favores big running dogs.  I have hunted over several of Nolan's Last Bullets offspring.  While they are great dogs, they aren't "huge" running Brits.  But they do motor!   Heres where my dog is running "big"!  The trainer is keeping her "close" for now.  Hes keeping her within 400 yards.  But he says she will go bigger, much bigger. Heck, you could watch her run away for 3 days!  Notice the first picture!        I think this is what most guys would consider "big" territory.......  As much as I do like NSTRA.  I really think they need to score dogs on being broke.  The NSTRA dogs are not required to be broke like AKC trials.   The bottom pict is of my pup after the flush!  She didn't take a step when the bird flushed.  Shes not creeping at all when the trainer finds her standing.


----------



## Jetjockey (Aug 22, 2009)

And if thats not what you call big, maybe this is?  This is where I spent a lot of time hunting.  Washington's Palouse hills.   Lets just say having big running dogs helps!  Id say I this might be "big" running dog territory!     Got wheat?  Notice how small the road is near the bottom of the picture?  If your dog was on point down there you wouldn't be able to see it.  Thats why we carried bino's as bird hunters!  Your probably looking almost 10 miles in this picture.  And its covered with pheasants!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Aug 22, 2009)

What do you guys thing about the rare lines of Labrador Retrievers that are pointing?

Honestly it does impress me because I am a Lab owner and I love the breed. I know that is going to upset the pointing dog purists that don't want to see the Lab become a pointing dog and the retriever purists that don't want to the Lab pointing either but I like the idea of a "pointing" Lab.

Think about it....one dog that can do it all.  Point in the uplands, and make retrieves from the duck blind.  I know that most of the other pointing breeds make excellent water retrievers but most aren't as well suited for the extreme hunting conditions that waterfowlers and their dogs face.


----------



## Jim P (Aug 22, 2009)

All I can say is this, which ever breed of dog a person has to them that's the best breed, another thing if everyone liked the same breed it would be a Britt, just kidding. I love the little Britt, I have always had one since I was 6 years old ( I was to young to hunt, but my dad hunted him) I now have a 14 yr old and a 14 week old , they both retreive and love the water like a lab, like ZZ said go to one of these training clubs and see what they do, you probably want one of each breed.


----------



## Jetjockey (Aug 22, 2009)

IMO Pointing labs are great in theory, but don't really work any better then a regular lab in reality.  My uncle has a pointing lab from pointinglabs.com.  They are located in Ellensburg WA (the same town I went to college in).  It will point, but its not staunch like a real pointing dog.  They also don't range like a pointing dog.  The point of a pointing dog is to cover lots of ground, go on point, and let you catch up.  A pointing lab is still a lab.  Its going to be a very close cover dog that rarely gets out of gun range.  Ive also never seen one that wouldn't "creep" when you moved in for the flush.  Ive never seen one that is totally broke, but I'm not saying they dont exist.  Labs probably outnumber pointing dogs 4 to 1 back home.  And you are starting to see more pointing labs.  But they won't find any more birds then a regular lab.  And labs don't do well in the heat of GA.   EP's are the best dogs for the GA heat, labs may be the worst.   Basically, if you want a pointing lab, go get one, its still a lab (imo the most versatile hunting dog there is).  Just don't expect it to point or range like a true pointer.


----------



## maker4life (Aug 22, 2009)

There's much better versatile breeds already .


----------



## zzweims (Aug 22, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Think about it....one dog that can do it all.  Point in the uplands, and make retrieves from the duck blind.



It's called a 'versatile,' and most have been in existance for more than a century.  The common ones in this country are the gsp, gwp, weimaraner, and viszla.  All of them will handle the Georgia heat better than a lab, and the gwp will handle the coldest weather as well as a lab.

If you want a pointing lab, then go for it.  But be aware that it takes decades--centuries really--to instill an instinctive behavior.  Just because a pup comes from pointing lab parents, doesn't mean he'll be a pointing lab himself.  Also, the more a breeder concentrates on one quality (pointing), the more another quality (retrieving) is likely to suffer.  We versatile breeders try to focus on both qualities and the overall result is that our dogs do both fairly well, but in general, they don't point as well as a pointer, nor retrieve as well as a retriever.

For me personally, if I wanted a dog that always hunted within gun range, as labs are bred to do, then I would prefer a flusher over a pointer.  But that's just me.


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Aug 22, 2009)

BigHorn said:


> I am looking to start bird hunting and I want to buy the best dog I can to start training. Can anyone help with any advice on best breed?



ITS LIKE THE REST OF THE DOG HUNTING WORLD THE BEST BREED ALL DEPENDS ON WITCH ONE THE PERSON YOUR ASKING HUNTS


----------



## Augustabowhunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Heck get both lol. I have a GSP and an English Pointer. They are both a year old. My GSP is a lot more advanced than my English Pointer. I have always thought the more time you spend with your dog the better it is.


----------



## Jetjockey (Aug 22, 2009)

zzweims said:


> It's called a 'versatile,' and most have been in existance for more than a century.  The common ones in this country are the gsp, gwp, weimaraner, and viszla.  .



True, but dont' forget the Brits.  They were one of the four "orginal" versatile breeds.  The Viszla, Weimaraner, Brittany, and the Small Munsterlander.


_The North American Versatile Hunting Dog Association defines versatility as "the dog that is bred and trained to dependably hunt and point game, to retrieve on both land and water, and to track wounded game on both land and water."

There are several breeds of versatile dogs common in continental Europe, and with four exceptions, all were developed during the last decades of the 19th century. The four exceptions are much older breeds that provided a base for some of the others. These are the Weimaraner, the Vizsla, the Brittany, and its German cousin, the Small Munsterlander. The tracking hound, pointer and waterpudel were the basic breeding stocks most widely used to develop the short and wirehaired groups. The longhaired group evolved from the Small Munsterlander and flat-coated retriever._

Heres a list of what the NAVHDA lists as their "versatile" breeds.  The lab isn't on the list, but it should be.  Especially if you do more waterfowl hunting then upland hunting.  

BA - Braque D'auvergne
BB - Braque Du Bourbonnais
BF - Braque Francais
BI - Bracco Italiano
B.S- Brittany
CF - Cesky Fousek
ES - English Setter


FP - French Spaniel GL - German Longhaired Pointer

GO - Gordon Setter
GR - Wirehaired Pointing Griffon
GS - German Shorthaired Pointer
GW - German Wirehaired Pointer
IR - Irish Red & White Setter
IS - Irish Setter


LM - Large Munsterlander PP - Pudelpointer

PO - Portuguese Pointer
PT - Pointer
SM - Small Munsterlander
SPI - Spinone
VI - Vizsla
WM - Weimaraner
WV - Wirehaired Viszla


----------



## rf270 (Aug 28, 2009)

Take a look at a Drahthaar, great all-around dogs.


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Aug 28, 2009)

I have a lab for retreiving but my opinion a gsp is hard to beat as far as looks especially on point course i dont know much about bird dogs when it comes to feathers i mainly dovehunt a little and duck hunt their hard for a dog to point


----------



## BillieDenise (Sep 9, 2009)

brittany spaniels are the best  but plan on spending alot of time with a brittany they don't like to be left alone for very long.


----------



## Nitro (Sep 9, 2009)

rf270 said:


> Take a look at a Drahthaar, great all-around dogs.



X2.

We have owned most of the gun dog breeds. 

In my Utopia, I will have Draathars, Griffons, Brittanys and as many Setters as possible.

All of em are wonderful. My Grandad raised English Pointers and he would fist fight any man who said there was a better Pottidge dog.

My dad spent 28 years working for Ralston Purina- we had a kennel full of everything. All I know for sure is a Man that hasn't walked the Dakotas behind a fine bird dog hasn't lived.

Great thread. Thanks to all who posted photos.


----------



## Nitro (Sep 9, 2009)

JetJockey - we hunt the Palouse and over in Lewiston, ID every December. 

Wonderful country. My friend Scott and I are blessed to hunt with Dick Chapman. He is forcing us to join him and his 20 dog traveling crew in Arizona in Feb 2010 for the Quail bonanza. Mearns and Gambels......... 

I can't wait.


----------



## mossyhorn (Sep 14, 2009)

Boykin Spaniels are great! I took ours Saturday and they performed! Good luck in the field.


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 14, 2009)

Nitro.   There is supposed to be decent numbers in the SE side of the state this year.  You should have decent hunting.  Enjoy the "warm" weather in December.   haha...


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 14, 2009)

Nitro said:


> X2.
> 
> . All I know for sure is a Man that hasn't walked the Dakotas behind a fine bird dog hasn't lived



More true words have never been spoken.


----------



## huntemwfo (Sep 15, 2009)

I have to agree. I bought my French Brittany this year and she pointed her first bird at 4 months. I never trained her on anything before that. They just are natural pointers and have an unbelieveable nose. All other training took only a few min.(sit,stay,rollover,speak,kennel,outside.....) I honestly believe I can teach her anything. They are also great family dogs. But as soon as we hit the fields she turns to HUNT mode!


----------



## poole93 (Dec 23, 2009)

i have to say boykin spaniels are the best,they are loving and very good companions and hunters,


----------



## wisturkeyhunter (Jan 2, 2010)

For me I want a bird dog that
-points
- adjust his range to the cover 
-checks back often but certainly not a boot polisher at all
-can handle cold I hunt cold alot more than warm but I don't live or hunt in south
-tracks and points rabbits cause somedays that all we come across
- good water retrieving I drop pheasants often enough in ponds and ditches
- track, and retrieve wounded birds 
- is smart enough to know that he can crowed a woodcock but needs to stop far back on grouse scent

For all these reasons a versatile dog is the only choice for me. I've hunted with a handful of pointers and setters both and none of them has tracked running pheasants especially wounded ones as nice as the versatiles or labs I've hunted with. Not saying they aren't great dogs just less than good for what I want them to do they do an amazing job at finding and pointing birds for sure and they look great doing it.

Our 3 yr. old french brittany does all this as good as I expect him to but we've put him on a lot of wild birds since he was about 6 months old. I gotta believe exposing a dog to birds is as important as anything. He's pointed rabbits, grouse, pheasants, and woodcock all in the same day. The other day he even pulled a coon out of a hole and drug it back to use alive. We've a drahthaar pup I expect to excel at all these things 2.

With all this said I think a person needs to think of what they want a bird dog to do and than research several different breeds that are bred for them tasks and figure out whats best for them. Different bird hunters need different bird dogs.


----------



## satman32935 (Jan 2, 2010)

Dirt-Broke said:


> I've got to say that we are all about English pointers. It's what we run and breed. I have to say that GSP's are the best all around dog for a house/hunting dog. I will say this, that NSTRA does have some great dogs, and it is supposed to simulate real hunting. Problem is most fields that trials are put on in are barely over 12 acres. That is why close detail ground covering dogs like brits do so well in them. We run some of our dogs in UFTA and NSTRA. They have done really well in them.
> 
> But the bottom line is that these are small fields. If you really want to see how many coveys you have on 500 acres get you a big- chested pointer. They can hunt to cover and stay in your backyard and hunt or blast the whistle and send them 1/2 mile away. Believe me if you haven't ever seen a pointer running wide open, make scent and break his neck to stop and stand as pround as a statue then you don't know what bird huntin' is.   Check out some of our gang.
> 
> ...



x2!


----------



## poole93 (Jan 7, 2010)

*boykins spaniel*

i would have to say the boykin spaniel,there is no other bird dog i would want,i have a female that is around 9 months old and she is the smartest little dog i have ever seen,and defiantley a good pet for the family.


----------

